
How DNSSEC Works - jgrahamc
https://www.cloudflare.com/dnssec/how-dnssec-works/
======
UserRights
If a student submitted this as a home work, I would not let him pass because
of the ommision of important facts.

As this is posted by a company, it must be seen as a great example to study
corporate propaganda.

Just compare to the WP article:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System_Security_Ex...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System_Security_Extensions)

The summary paragraph of the cloudfare post demonstrates an important
propaganda technique - build an artificial similarity to something that
actually does not compare very well with to irritate the reader and to attach
the properties of your product / thing you are advertising to something
completely different:

"Whereas HTTPS encrypts traffic so nobody on the wire can snoop on your
Internet activities, DNSSEC merely signs responses so that forgeries are
detectable."

We should notice that cloudflare will not be helpful in building real privacy
for the internet. And never forget it.

